# My recent 75 gln Oceanic tank



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

This tank was first set up in 2006 ( I think?) & had gone through several scapes before it was finally tore down about 4 weeks ago to make room for a 79 gln Starfire from Aquainspiration.
The substrate was Flourite red from the initial set up , lighting was provided by 4 strips of Sunlight T5 HO 54 watt light strips from the Hydroponic store with Tek light reflectors fitted to them - CO2 injected & fertilized using the EI system- filtration ,2x Eheim pro II 2026, picture taken in Sept.2011
Regards


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesomeness... I wish I could get my S. repens to grow like that!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Awesomeness... I wish I could get my S. repens to grow like that!


Thanks Kooka


----------

